# Ivy Bank Mill, Haworth, April 2008



## andy m (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't know much about this place, and haven't been able to find anything on the web other than that it was started at the end of the 18th / beginning of the 19th century, and it's condition is currently described by the local council as 'ruinous', which is pretty accurate assessment!

It appears to have suffered a catastrophic fire at some undetermined point in the past, and has since just been left to rot. There's even some machinery left on site, possibly becuase it'd be too dangerous / difficult to remove it - witness the carding engine suspended in mid air between the beams! Access is appallingly easy, which is surprising considering the condition of the place - one of the cast iron pillars on the ground floor is several degrees away from the vertical and is carrying a large chunk of the first floor - sooner or later it's gonna give way and I wouldn't want to be in when that gives!


----------



## Neosea (Apr 27, 2008)

Just got to love those old oak beams.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow! Very, very derelict! I love it. Superb photos, andy m. Particularly like that you've used b&w...bags of atmosphere and textures. Great!


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, great photography there mate.


----------



## nursepayne (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome photography Andy, this type of industrial building set in beautiful countryside is ultimate to photograph and you've captured the atmosphere beautifully.


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 28, 2008)

Great pics! It looks nice despite the 'ruiness' state! That carding engine hanging there is well dodgy!  Glad you had the guts to get in there!


----------



## andy m (Apr 28, 2008)

Glad you all like the pics, I've been twice now, and it has a certain charm about the place. If anyone does want to visit, I'd go sooner rather than later as I suspect it might fall down before anyone ever gets round to knocking it down!

The pics have all been gently HDR'd in photomatix - to me, it's an ideal technique for getting a good tonal range where there's a lot of contrast in situations such as this, e.g. internal shots with daylight as well. B & W just works on these, it's not something I do on all my pics!


----------



## pdtnc (May 3, 2008)

I practically drive past this place 5 days a week, I really should pop in...

Ca I ask what camera/ lens / lenses you were using?
I'm thinking my Sigma 10-20mm might do the wide angle shots some justice, you look to be using something fairly wide yourself.


----------



## andy m (May 3, 2008)

I used a Nikon D70 with the 18-70mm lens and also the aforementioned sigma 10-20. Due to the sigma being prone to very soft edges wide open, I closed it down to F11 and used a tripod which has improved things a bit. 

Hope this helps, any more questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2008)

Really great pics and well done for getting in there when its in that condition. Love all the black and white, its great.


----------



## pdtnc (May 5, 2008)

We've been here today... a mixed up walking the dogs and both attacking the Mill from different sides.
Photos to follow in a bit.


----------

